# Enfant malade



## stephy2 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors j'ai une petite qui vient les Lundis, Mardi et Jeudi. Mercredi dernier la maman l'a emmené chez le médecin car elle était bien prise du nez et toussait mais sans fièvre! Donc le jeudi la maman m'a dit je préfère la garder! Normal pas de soucis. Je demande des nouvelles de la petite et demande si reviens bien lundi (le 10). Me dit non toujours pas mieux je la garde encore car faut lui faire 6 à 8 lavages de nez et qu'elle me tient au courant. Donc OK. Hier je renvoie un message pour lui demander si retour aujourd'hui. Toujours pas. Elle va un peu mieux mais tant qu'elle n'est pas "complètement" guérie elle veut la garder!
Que pensez-vous de cette situation ? Moi je suis perplexe. Car si me la donne pas à chaque petit rhume ou autre, je ne vais pas beaucoup l'avoir l'hiver! De plus, si me la donne la semaine prochaine, après je ne l'ai pas car pas de garde pendant les vacances scolaires. 

 Est-ce que je dois lui demander si elle compte déduire les jours et donc lui demander le certificat médical ? Ma collègue me dit non car devait déjà me le donner mercredi dernier (voir jeudi)! Ne peut-elle pas me le donner qu'à son retour ou fin du mois comme je pensais ? Je n'ai jamais eu à déduire des jours enfants malades car tous les autres parents que j'ai eu avant aucun ne m'a jamais donné de certificat! 
Par contre, je ne compte que les jours où l'enfant n'est pas venu soit 4 jours (jeudi dernier, et 3 jours de cette semaine). C'est bien ça ?      
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas envie de déduire car pour moi c'est de la convenance personnelle. J'accepte les enfants malades sauf en cas de gastro (noté sur le contrat). Mais bon si certificat pas le choix! 
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Marine35 (13 Octobre 2022)

Pour déduire des jours enfant malade ( 5 par an) il faut fournir un certificat médical, au plus le 1er jour du retour. Ça m’interpelle que ce soit vous systématiquement qui demandez des nouvelles et si la petite sera de retour. C’est une bonne chose que cette maman garde sa fille malade à la maison car elle risque de contaminer les autres et vous même ! J’ai un petit qui traîne depuis un mois et résultat j’ai eu une rhino-pharyngite qui a dégénéré en otite avec perforation du tympan mardi et le copain est malade depuis vendredi, les nuits sont hachées et sa maman est fatiguée


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
et bien elle se soucie de la santé de son enfant, et veut prendre soin d'elle , c'est plutôt bien non ? 
Pour les jours à déduire, il n'y en aura que 5 maximum par année glissante, donc à la maman de voir ; sinon oui c'est de la convenance personnelle ; ou encore mieux, si vous avez mis dans le contrat une clause supérieure à la CCN.

Les 4 enfants que j'ai en accueil sont malades tous les trois .... depuis 3 semaines ....j'avoue qu'un petit break avec papa et maman ça serait cool et pour eux et pour moi  !  
J'en suis à me demander si je vais pas me faire livrer un camion entier de boites de mouchoirs, et de tubes de crème pour les mains parce qu'à force de me les laver, elles sont en feu !


----------



## Syl32 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, c'est la maman elle-même qui a décidé de ne pas t'amener sa fille donc c'est de la convenance personnelle.
Et j'ai envie de dire tant mieux si elle la garde à chaque fois qu'elle est malade, au moins tu ne fais pas l'infirmière et les autres petits ne sont pas contaminés. C'est plutôt bien je trouve.
Moi je ne lui demanderais pas de déduire les jours et encore moins de faire faire un certificat par son médecin. A elle de savoir. Tant pis pour elle si elle oublie. 
Moi c'est noté dans le contrat. Si les parents gardent leur enfant en cas de maladie on ne déduit pas et ils ne font jamais de certificat chez leur médecin. Pourtant ils sont censés le savoir puisqu'ils ont signé le contrat. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## newg31 (13 Octobre 2022)

Des parents comme ça, j'en rêverai 😍😍... 
Ici, les 3 pitchounes sont toujours malades (nez qui coule en quasi continu et toux) , et deux étaient encore à 38 avant la sieste 😕. 
Elles ont toutes vues le docteur au moins une fois, mais j'aimerais bien que la plus petite le revoit, car elle s'étouffe avec ses glaires à chaque fois qu'elle est allongé. 
J'ai été enrhumée la semaine dernière, mais je passe au travers cette semaine pour le moment 💪. 
J'ai limite envie de demander aux PE de m'apporter une boîte de mouchoirs chaque semaine pendant ces périodes, car j'en suis à une boîte de 100 mouchoirs/jour en ce moment (accueil de 8h à 18h). Même si je sais que les IE servent aussi à ça...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Booboo, après la pénurie de carburant, tu vas créer une pénurie de mouchoirs en papier et de crème pour les mains ! 😱 Encore des émeutes en perspective ! 😥


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Hihi , oui c'est pour ça que je prends le temps de peser le pour et le contre !


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Octobre 2022)

Ba c'est super cool, pour une fois qu'une maman s’occupe de son bébé malade, un bébé est beaucoup mieux chez lui quand il est malade, à se reposer, c'est comme nous. Pour le certificat elle peut vous le donner qu'au premier jour du retour, elle pourra déduire jusqu'à 5 jours.


----------



## stephy2 (13 Octobre 2022)

Oui je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas bien qu'elle prenne soin de sa fille. Au contraire, c'est bien pour mes autres accueillis et moi-même.
Mais dois je lui parler du certificat et des 5 jours seulement à déduire (juste rappel car le sait)! Et surtout le certificat peut-elle me le donner qu'à son retour (si elle me le donne bien sûr)!
Et je précise qu'elle peut la garder car n'a pas repris le travail en sept comme prévu. En arrêt jusqu'au 31 octobre! Et comme je suis en période d'essai, j'ai peur qu'elle me licencie si ne reprend pas le travail! Donc si en plus je dois déduire 5 jours...
Les ie seront très bas ce mois-ci puisque si je ne l'ai pas les vacances scolaires en plus!!


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Bon on ne va quand même pas se plaindre d'une Maman qui préfère garder son enfant malade jusqu'à ce qu'il soit rétablie.

Après je comprends que ton inquiétude c'est aussi la question financière. Mais c'est bien pour ça que la limite pour retirer des jours en cas de maladie c'est 5jrs/ année glissante.

Si elle ne te porte pas de Certificat au plus tard au retour de l'enfant c'est qu'il n'y a pas de minoration.
Si tu as un Certificat en main, le nombre de jours à déduire dépendra de ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur ce document dans la limite de 5 jours quand même, au delà ce sera de la convenance.

Perso mes contrat indique 5jrs POUR un contrat à temps complet et sinon à prorata.
Car je ne trouve pas normal qu'un temps partiel qui ne me paie que 3 jrs/sem pourrait retirer autant que le contrat qui me paie 5 jrs/sem.


----------



## liline17 (13 Octobre 2022)

j'ai mis la même clause sur mes contrat, sinon, un périscolaire ne venant que le mercredi pourrai déduire 5 semaines!
Je pense que le législateur est parti du principe que nos contrats étaient tous à temps complet, du coup, ma clause corrige cette probable erreur


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Alors oui je comprends tout à fait qu'en plus une minoration en tout début de contrat, pour peu que le contrat s'arrête avant même d'avoir fait une année c'est un peu navrant.
J'ai posé la question à une juriste, elle n'a pas eut de réponse à apporter...


----------



## stephy2 (13 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais voir à son retour si certificat médical ou pas! 
Merci Grisleda de m'avoir dit cette clause à savoir au proratas  des jours travaillés! Je ne savais pas que cela pouvait être légal. Je le rajouterai dans mes prochains contrats si c'est le cas.


----------



## Nany88 (13 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part à la signature su contrat je fait signé des conditions, l'enfant est malade aucun jour ne m'est retiré, sa plaît ils signent sa ne plaît pas bye bye, il y a trop de parents qui joue sur les 5 jrs à l année à l'époque 10jrs et bie je vous dit pas.... Ds mes début pas de clause et j ai vue que certains parents faisaient les malins à aller voir médecin de famille et hop petit certificat et hop long week-end pour eux et hop on paye pas l assmat qui elle est bien a sont posté mais pas payer... Alors c fini, 
enfant malade =maintien de salaire pour moi 😜


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

perso non je ne rappel rien du tout à la maman (pourquoi se tirer une balle dans le pied en lui rappelant qu'elle peut vous déduire du salaire???)
si pas de certificat qu'elle me donne d'elle-même le jour où elle me remet l'enfant = aucune déduction


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir bien-sûr qu'il faut parler du certificat médical et le fait de soustraire 5 jours pour une année. C'est de l'honnêteté et c'est super des parents qui s'occupent de leur petit malade.
Parfois les parents refusent de soustraire pour ne pas diminuer notre salaire.


----------



## Pity (13 Octobre 2022)

Je parle du certificat lors du premier entretien... puis lors de la signature de l'engagement réciproque
Après niet, nada, si les parents veulent déduire, ils sont au courant, ils peuvent déduire mais en aucun cas je ne fais de rappel.

J'ai une seule clause...
Je refuse le certificat médical lors de la période de préavis
Je lis trop de collègues embêtées à cette période


----------

